# Two USB APC UPS issue in 8.0-Release



## Walkerru (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi!

I trying to organize a UPS server on FreeBSD AMD64-8.0-Release.
I have two identical SmartUPS 3000XL, both attached by USB.

To make this i installed apcupsd 3.14.5_1 from the FreeBSD ports then
modified all the configs as described on the apcupsd's manual (i.e. i have two
.conf files, starting two daemons on two different ports, copied and
edited the scripts etc.)
All working fine when i have one from two UPSs connected. When i try
to connect both, all daemons starts to monitor one (last enumerated).

I thinked about non-correct working of autodetect (the blank DEVICE line in .conf file) and tried to write the corresponding values (/dev/ugen0.2 and /dev/ugen1.2 for my system), tried to reconnect the cables to other ports, tried to upgrade apcupsd to the last stable (3.14.7), but nothing happens: both daemons stay monitoring the same last enumerated device. If i detach this device, all the daemons starts to monitor the other one.

On my system (8.0) the boot message are:

```
ugen0.2: <American Power Conversion> at usbus0
```

and


```
ugen1.2: <American Power Conversion> at usbus1
```

Which are truncated, as described in http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=9174&highlight=usb+ups

My be the problem is in equal device names?

Any ideas how fix this?


----------



## trev (Jan 20, 2010)

This has been fixed. See below:



> Adam Kropelin wrote:
> > I will think about how we can add that feature, perhaps using the UPS
> > serial number.
> 
> ...


----------



## Walkerru (Feb 1, 2010)

trev said:
			
		

> This has been fixed. See below:



Thanks a lot! The problem solved by your links.


----------

